# yanmar 2200



## allen w (Apr 13, 2009)

good day i'm looking to buy a yanmar either a 1700 or a 2200 i know some are hard to get parts for so i'm told can anyone help me in finding parts of info on these and other yanmar products


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hi Allen and welcome to the Tractor Forum. 

I would check with a couple dealers like Hoye Tractor or LMTC since they are great sources of Yanmar tractor parts.

Do you have a tractor in mind or are you just narrowing down the models you may be looking for?

Andy


----------



## allen w (Apr 13, 2009)

*yanmar*

no i dont have it narrowed down i dont need a very big tractor 30 hp and under is what im looking at but being my first tractor i'd rather not get taken to the cleaners i've found 2 relatively close to my home for what i think is a good price and was just asking for some help in my process (weed out the bad ones )


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Allen,

The YM1700 is a nice tractor. Parts are relatively easy to acquire and if it's thermo-siphon cooled with it's original OEM system, there is a water pump kit upgrade, that makes the tractor even more reliable and less likely to overheat. The model typically sells between $2500-#$3750 depending on the condition and hours.

The YM2200 is a risky purchase IMO. A good tractor but has very little (almost no) parts support from gray market dealers and suppliers, and one of the least popular for importation with well established gray market dealers. A one year only production, and very little interchange without sister, or 'like' models.

I like "Andy's" suggestion about checking with the dealers he mentioned. Let us know if you need their contact information.

SHARTEL


----------

